# Wifes gun



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

I am looking for an older remington 243 to take down and build a 260 remington. I haven't really made up my mind that this is the best gun for her. She can shoot well but doesn't like alot of kick. I was looking for something that shoots flat as most of our shots are in the 125-200 range. Is there another gun that would be better? If I have it built she might take it to Colorado Mule Deer hunting next year. Input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Let her try out a 270 at the bench. If that works, the 260 will work.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The Swede. 

.257 Roberts

7x57 

7-08. 

Any of the Remington Short actions will work. .308/.260/243. 

If you go .260 with a traditional/factory barrel and throat, make sure you understand the chamber/mag. length/action length issues. If weight is not a huge concern, consider building a .260 on a long action. It will potentially provide greater flexibility in bullet selection without consuming too much of your powder capacity.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If it's for your wife, I would certainly go with a short action caliber, 7mm-08 is my favorite- very versatile. Plus the short action will be much easier for her to work.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Jason
This is a 260AI that I had built for my son as his first rifle. I think it is a very nice kid/ladies rifle. He's killed several hundred prairie dogs with it at long range some over 500yds, an Antelope at 470yds, and we're going Elk hunting with it in a couple of weeks. The stock has a mercury recoil reducer in the buttstock, works real nice, almost no recoil. I am a longtime lover of the 257 Roberts AI and would have built him one but the bullet selection in 25cal is nothing like those available for the 6.5. The 7-08 is also a nice rifle but the good BC bullets in 7mm are all over 160grains which means more recoil, you can shoot the 140s but they aren't nearly as good as 6.5 140's.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

X2 on the 6.5 

142gr 6.5mm bullet is about as perfect as a bullet gets in terms of longrange exterior ballistic performance. You can use this bullet as the foundation to scale a bullet for your particular caliber to be as close to this ideal balance as possible. First find the scale factor. 6.8mm(.270) / 6.5mm = 1.046 (Scale Factor). Then multiply the 142gr bullet x the scale factor cubed. 142 X 1.046 to the third power = 162.51gr. Ballisticly a 162gr bullet is the ideal longrange bullet weight for a .270. You can apply this formula to any caliber and find a bullet weight which is ideal. then it will come down to shape.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Jason, might I suggest that you make that into a 6.5 Creedmoor? 

There is VERY good factory ammo available for that round, from Hornady, which even puts the recipe for reloading on the box, should you feel the need. Great ballistics, and enough oomph to down most critters. 

Tough thing about 260, is the limited availablity of both brass and factory ammo. 6.5CM is equal in every respect, but has good ammo available on the shelf ( midway usually has good pricing on it ). Making 260 brass from 308 or 243 is OK, but lots of time required, and some scrap out during the process.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Marshman, a few years ago it was hard to come by 260 Remington brass. I made a set of cases for my son using 243 Lapua. Last summer I needed to load up a bunch of rounds for P-Dawg shooting and was able to buy as much Remington as I wanted. I could have bought Lapua too. Don't know what will happen down the road, the Creedmoor and 260 are essentially identical.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

What is the reasoning behind, going to something other than 243? more knockdown, what?


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Wife MG Arms Ultra Light .284 Win.*

Here are a few Pics of a rifle I had MG build for my wife. Built off an old 7mm08 that belonged to her late father. At 7 lbs with scope and rings it still kicks a little but they build a break that eliminates most recoil.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Wifes Gun*

Jasonkyle:
Heck if I was you, I'd make this a ten month project complete with endless internet searches referencing custom barrel makers, built to order synthetic stocks, aftermarket triggers systems, and match grade loading dies. All the other posts here-in give you information that is the best available regarding calibers, bullet weights and gunsmiths. These guy know what there talking about. I would definatly follow their suggestions. That MG Arms .284 looks like the ticket for me.....I mean my wife.

On the other hand, you can just go and buy a new Sako, Tikka, T/C Icon, or even Remington in any of the referenced calibers between 6.5 and 7.62 mm. Get one with a real synthetic stock; avoid tupperware. Take it to MG Arms or Precision Barrel Works in Hempsted and have them shorten the stock to fit your wife, bed the action and the barrel shank if it doesn't come from the factory already bedded, put on a muzzle brake, and tune the trigger to about 3 lbs. Find a factory load that is suitable for the game being hunted and that meets your accuracy standards.
Next, have your wife kill any deer within the range that her skills allow her to shoot.
Next, mount trophy, grill straps.


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

*260*

Was in your shoes last year, and ended up buying my wife a Rem Mountain rifle LSS in 260. She loves the way it looks, feels, points, etc, and I reload so ammo selection a nonissue. I found a good load with the 100 gr nos ballistic tips, and she shoots the lights out with it and loves the lack of recoil. If we were hunting something bigger than hill country deer, I'd go up to a 120 gr partition and feel pretty good. The 100 bt isn't suitable for really lomg range, but 200 yes.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I would buy a Tikka T3 in either 6.5x55 Swede or 7mm-08. I have one of each, not Tikka's unfortunately, but they both shoot pretty soft. I am shooting both the Hornady Custom Lite 120gr and the 140 gr Prvi Partesian (cheap ammo, I know) and the Custom Lites recoil a good bit less than the 140's. I really like these calibers and they are soft shooters. I still like my .270, but it kicks a good bit more than these two calibers.


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

Well the build is in process. Started with a olded remington action that we are in the process of dura-coating. The 28" pac-nor #4 contour fluted barrel is ordered and the action will be sent there to put together. We have a new trigger coming and now she wants a Mcmillan stock in a zebra print. Hopefully when it is all done it is a tack driver.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Jason
What are you having it chambered in? If that's a secret, no problem, understand.


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

Leaning more to a 260 but the 7mm-08 may be an option.


----------

